# Sms names



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why in my text messages are some people's names blue and some white?

The Galaxy


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nothin?

The Galaxy


----------



## mysylence (Aug 15, 2011)

I noticed this too when I first got the phone but in the last few days I haven't seen it happen again. I did get a Severe Alert (weather related) for the first time and this showed up in blue but I've also seen various contacts show up in blue and then randomly go back to white a day or so later... very strange.


----------

